# How do I clean my flat iron and stop the AWFUL smell?



## Ray of sunshine

Okay. My flat iron (straightener) smells! It smells when I turn it on. There has to be a way to clean it. Has anyone here had any experience with this?


I do flatiron my hair with product in my hair. (but _that_ isn't going to stop) It isn't like I am using hairspray, just two products I use before I blowdry.
It is not that I am burning and frying my hair, i think it is a combination of built up products, stray strands being burnt up inside from years ago, etc
Replacing it is not the option I am looking for. ]: This is the limited edition pink GHD flat iron that I was able to buy for $40. I can't stand getting rid of it!!!


Seriously looking for some tips and tricks over here. It smells so bad.


----------



## Firefox7275

Are you sure it is the plates which smell and not the electricals?


----------



## Ray of sunshine

I am pretty sure I am smelling some kind of weird burning. This flat iron has been through a lot, has been introduced to lots of different environments, used by god knows who because I had it in cosmetology. It needs to be freshened up.


----------



## Firefox7275

I'm just concerned in case the problem is inside the flat irons, an electrical fault is dangerous. If you are confident the smell emanates from the plates I would suggest contacting GHD to ask which cleaner they recommend.


----------



## zadidoll

You didn't mention what type - ceramic or other. If it's ceramic you have to take care not to scratch the plates. Here's what I use to do to clean my flat irons and curling irons.

1. Turn on and allow to heat up then unplug and allow to cool down. You DO want it to be warm though but not hot to the touch.

2. With a car wash cloth apply warm water to your plate. Rub plate and repeat until the plate is clean.

3. IF you have stubborn product on the plates then dip some cotton into some rubbing alcohol and apply to the spot then rinse with warm water.

Just keep in mind you might need a good deal of elbow grease to get the plates clean.


----------



## Ray of sunshine

Its ceramic. And the plates are scratched! oops!

I did some soap and water scrubbing with a towel. It has improved. I think I just need to do that every time I use it. Thanks lovely ladies!


----------



## katana

I do what Zadidoll recommened and use water and a cloth to clean my ceramic straightener.

As long as its not anything electrical and it is just the plates then it is definitely just product build up.


----------



## addiemartin

Make sure you don't hold the straighners in your hair for too long while straightening it because it could be the burning of your hair that you smelling...


----------



## Damon Alfonso

always turn on your curling iron or flat iron on , whenever you clean it. The heat helps build ups become soft  and easy to remove, while you very gently rub it with Brillo.


----------



## Ray of sunshine

It is not my hair burning.  [:

I have been cleaning it some, but there is a lingering smell.

I had someone with plenty of experience with the burning electrical smells, and the assured me it was nothing like bad wiring.

I am thinking it is probably some product under the plates. Gross! I will eventually have someone take it apart to clean it. Thanks guys.


----------



## brutusp

a paste of peroxide and baking soda......rub on let sit then scrub off


----------



## brutusp

peroxide and baking soda paste ...rub on let sit for a while ...then scrub off with damp cloth


----------

